# Texteffekt: Stempel Bitte dringend Helfen



## Tuefl (8. April 2008)

Hi!
Ich muss für meine Klasse ein Video bearbeiten welches wir für einen Wettbewerb machen (Entscheident bist du)
Ich habe das bis jetzt mit Magix video deluxe 2005 gemacht und hänge jetzt bei einem Problem/Idee fest.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Also es ist so das ich ein Bild am Anfang des Clips mit dem Logo des Wettbewerbs habe.
Ich wollte das ein bisschen aufpeppen und wollte unseren Schulnamen unten rechts (schräg) praktisch daraufstempeln. Dass heißt ich will am Anfang das ganz normale Logo haben und nacher soll mit einem "zzddooom" Sound unten rechts quer der name Haizingergasse stehen.(eben wie als würde man es daraufstempeln)

Nun meine Frage an euch:
woher oder wie mache ich diesen effekt. geht das mit magix? oder welches programm bräuchte ich dafür... könnt ihr mir eine anleitung schreiben wie ich das genau machen muss?

Ich danke euch schon mal fürs durchlesen meines themas und hoffe auf antworten!!

lg


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Ich benutze kein Magix, aber die Verfahrensweise sollte überall gleich sein :

Dafür benötigt man einen "zdoooom-klatsch"-Sound, den findet man zB
http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/searchText.php

Hier wäre ein Hit, den man mit einem ansteigenden Rauschen zusammenmixt.

Für das Logo solltest Du ein Freeware-Grafikprogramm wie Paint.Net oder Gimp nehmen und Dir Tutorials wie Dieses anschauen.

Dann kannst Du das erstellte Bild in Magix importieren und mit Zoom/Scale oder Bewegen ein bisschen animieren. Sicherlich muss dem Bild noch eine Transparenz gegeben werden, entweder tut man das im Grafikprogramm, ich empfehle eher die Version im Videoprogramm, die dann ein Effekt mit Namen Überlagern, Keying oÄ nutzt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tuefl (9. April 2008)

danke schon mal für die antwort ...
das logo könnte ich eh im photoshop machen nur sehe ich dann ja leider keinen stempel oder so etwas in der art der das logo draufstempelt...

welches video programm wäre denn sinnvoll mit dem ich dann überlagern... oder so machen kann?
(wenn möglich testversion oder so )


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Das Raufstempeln passiert doch im Videoprogramm. Du benötigst Photoshop um den Stempeleffekt zu bauen, legst dann dieses Bild über das Hauptlogo ( im Videoprogramm) Alternativ, kannst Du 3 Bilder in Photoshop erstellen, das erste ist nur das Hauptlogo, das zweite ist mit dem Stempel und das Dritte ist wie das Zweite, nur das der Stempel geringfügig größer ist. Die legst Du im Videoprogramm in der Reihenfolge 1-3-2 hin, wobei Bild 3 nur für 1-2 Frames zu sehen ist.

Zur zweiten Frage : Hast Du denn schon versucht, ob es mit Magix geht ? Andersrum, kannst Du mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es nicht geht ? Ich möchte Dir nicht ein anderes Programm empfehlen, wo ich dann noch die Bedienung erklären muss.

Es muss Dir klar sein, dass hier *Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe* großgeschrieben wird. Eigeninitative und Schweiss gehören nunmal dazu, ist schließlich Deine Arbeit.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Kurze Arbeitsreihenfolge für Dich:
1. Herausfinden, wie man den Stempeleffekt im Grafikprogramm baut
2. Anwenden auf Eurer Schullogo
3. Überlegen, ob Du das Überlagern mit (a)Einzelbildern oder im (b)Videoprogramm machen möchtest.
4. Bei (b) schauen, welcher Effekt für die Überlagerung zuständig ist und anwenden


----------

